# Please Define The Sun Is Shining



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Let's subject this topic to RTF scrutiny


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Sometimes it is hard to tell with these inversions. Or if its winter in central Pennsylvania. :razz:.

Some of us are new and just wanna know stuff.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

What are the behavioral aspects of the sun? How does earth react?

/Paul


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

Is "shinning " light? If so what is light? God said" let there be light and there was light.." But there was no sun yet ........Steve S


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

If the sun shines in the woods, but no one is there to see it .....


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

*The Sun is Shining*



EdA said:


> Let's subject this topic to RTF scrutiny


The Sun is Shining is a song by Bob Marley: circa, 1971

john


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Define sun. 

According to Archie, who has pelts, the sun is always shining.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

But if the clouds are in front of the sun is it still shining or is it cloudy?


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Good question. I bet there is a SmartSun video that will explain it for us.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ask Steve...... He will have the correct answer.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

put it where the sun don't shine

I think i remember being told that once or twice

David Jansma


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

*define the sun is shining*

depends if we are talking about the sun shining on a dog's azz every once in awhile


or if someone in London is trying to convince you that the sun is shining on a particular day



or if someone in Alaska is trying to describe a night during the summer where the sun is shining tlll 3am


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I think it depends on what program the sun uses to rise that particular day., and even more importantly, what program did it use to set the evening prior?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

How much force is required to make the sun shine? and do you wear a glove when doing ear pinch?

/Paul


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Would a solar eclipse be considered secondary shining or indirect shining?


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Is sunburn punishment for staying out in the sun too long, or re-enforcement of using sunscreen?




or






BOTH!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> someone in Alaska is trying to describe a night during the summer where the sun is shining tlll 3*am*


Um... Bon, that be morning not night.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Um... Bon, that be morning not night.


but if the sun never sets, when does night begin and daytime begin...messed up my sleeping pattern for two weeks


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Define is. And when you do, share your knowledge with Bill Clinton.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

No need to start talking dirty Becky.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

All Hunt tester know it doesnt shine,, it RADIATES!!!

Its made outa the same shi$ thats in your Radiator!.. Thats why they have to paint that radiator BLACK!!! To keeep it from Radiatin,, or as you controll freak FT's say...... SHINE!!!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mis BeckYYY

Go aheads and talk dirty!! PLEASE!!!

Gooser again.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Define sun. Then define shining. Are the two from different programs? And what if something is in the way of the sun? Can we handle around it to see?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

john fallon said:


> The Sun is Shining is a song by Bob Marley: circa, 1971
> 
> john


sometimes I forget how cool Mr. Fallon is 
"We'll lift our heads and give jah praises"... regards


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

I heard for the 1st time in 1976 the movie Bad News Bears, "shove it where the sun don't shine" I could define that.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

The sun is shining when you accomplish your goals. Be it hunting, hunt test, or field trial. When the sun sets and your partner is by your chair resting peacefully after success then all is right with the world.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think the term is jargon and has several different meanings to everyone.


----------



## steve schreiner (Jun 15, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> I think the term is jargon and has several different meanings to everyone.


I always thought " shine " was drinking whisky".....moon shine ....? Steve S


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

or


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

steve schreiner said:


> I always thought " shine " was drinking whisky".....moon shine ....? Steve S


Sunshine, moonshine, how about soulshine?
It's better than sunshine,
It's better than moonshine,
Damn sure better than rain.
Yeah now people don't mind,
We all get this way sometime,
Got to let your soul shine, shine till the break of day


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Sunshine, moonshine, how about soulshine?
> It's better than sunshine,
> It's better than moonshine,
> Damn sure better than rain.
> ...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

if i walk with my dog at heel into the dove field and place my stool by a lonely tree, it is one.
if i look for a round bale to sit beside, it is the other.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

It's about relationship: You have to be able to read your sun.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Can the Sun seat on a Duck?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

What is this sunshine thing of which you speak?

Western Washington regards

Bubba


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Bubba said:


> What is this sunshine thing of which you speak?
> 
> Western Washington regards
> 
> Bubba


What we have 300 days of. The other 65 snow.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Does the sun never set on British Labs? Is that why they're so much better?

Amy Dahl


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

EdA said:


> Let's subject this topic to RTF scrutiny


" The Sun is Shining" when you need to squint as you shoulder the gun as the marks fall.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

What kind of sunshine? AKC, HRC, CKC OR NAHRA?-Paul


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy
Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
Sunshine on the water looks so lovely
Sunshine almost always makes me high


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Dave Farrar said:


> Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy
> Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
> Sunshine on the water looks so lovely
> Sunshine almost always makes me high



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7-NlLQuNd8<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7-NlLQuNd8" target="_blank">


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

What time zone is this in?


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> How much force is required to make the sun shine? and do you wear a glove when doing ear pinch?
> 
> /Paul


An asbestos glove.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

EdA said:


> Let's subject this topic to RTF scrutiny


Dr. Ed asked a serious question and most of you are making light of it. As a professional he rarely loves to talk about hypothetical things. 

In this case, I think he is referring to a common judging issue. The field trial definition of “the sun is shining” is: _“a term widely used in field trial jargon to note that judges have set up a test facing the sun ‘which is shining’._This means that the dogs cannot see the birds and therefore by default we must be at a field trial. 

When the sun is not shining and it is cloudy, the judges will face any and all directions. But, if the sun is shining the judges will face the east in the morning and the west in the evening.

So, I suspect he was asking “why do judges do that when the sun is shining?”


*Am I right about this Dr. Ed?*


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> An asbestos glove.


DUH!!! It's called the "Ove-Glove".

(I got one for Christmas)

JS


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> So, I suspect he was asking “why do judges do that when the sun is shining?”
> 
> 
> *Am I right about this Dr. Ed?*


is it because they did not read the "Blue Book" by Pete Simonds????


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Isnt it the oposite of mooning?


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> Dr. Ed asked a serious question and most of you are making light of it. As a professional he rarely loves to talk about hypothetical things.
> 
> In this case, I think he is referring to a common judging issue. The field trial definition of “the sun is shining” is: _“a term widely used in field trial jargon to note that judges have set up a test facing the sun ‘which is shining’._This means that the dogs cannot see the birds and therefore by default we must be at a field trial.
> 
> ...


So my definition in post # 38 would be close?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

For me this is quite a confusing statement because one has to assume that when the sun is visible it is always shining which may not be totally accurate. If the sun is low at dusk or dawn it isn't really shining, if it is behind a cloud it isn't really shining, and if you are wearing polarized sunglasses it isn't really shining so to define "the sun is shining" requires the definition of a number other words. Here at RTF we aim to over analyze almost everything including this rather simple statement.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Frankly, my hat is off to all those poor souls who sit in the judges chair, they have to contend with:
the logistics of their allotted test site, ingress and egress, proximity to other stakes and or flights
wind and its variance and change throughout the day
sun and the certainty it will move across the sky, possibility of it going into and behind and them popping out of the clouds

It is trouble enough for us with relatively small entries north of the 49th where a series might go on for 2-3 hours, I can't imagine the stress of factoring all the variables to ensure a fair test which may go the whole day for the first series.

Naturally as a competitor I want the sun glinting off the wings of each bird as they float in an impossibly slow arc across a perfectly contrasting background and they should land belly up too please.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

blind ambition said:


> Frankly, my hat is off to all those poor souls who sit in the judges chair, they have to contend with:
> the logistics of their allotted test site, ingress and egress, proximity to other stakes and or flights
> wind and its variance and change throughout the day
> sun and the certainty it will move across the sky, possibility of it going into and behind and them popping out of the clouds
> ...


Huh. GDG morphed into serious (mostly) substance (mostly). Does this mean that to avoid GDG one must acknowledge GDG? Sort of like the first step of a twelve-step program?

And the sun is always shining. (And all dogs are good.) Just depends on your perspective.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Well just for GDG purposes when are you going to change your handle to luvalabn'aflatcoat,Eh? Those Coastalight dogs are very talented and loveable too, no?
And just the record where they come from, we all carry umbrellas to the training grounds not parasols, which might explain why my experience with sunshine is rather scant.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

blind ambition said:


> Well just for GDG purposes when are you going to change your handle to luvalabn'aflatcoat,Eh? Those Coastalight dogs are very talented and loveable too, no?
> And just the record where they come from, we all carry umbrellas to the training grounds not parasols, which might explain why my experience with sunshine is rather scant.


I love my flattie.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Greta, I think you are missing the very essence of GDG. It is the act of perverting ANY subject, be it silly or serious, from its intended thought. That someone chose to interject a serious thought into a silly discussion, just shows that they know the true nature of RTF!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2tall said:


> That someone chose to interject a serious thought into a silly discussion,


And just what is silly about the sun shining? Unless of course one is forced to put it where the sun don't shine........


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

EdA said:


> For me this is quite a confusing statement because one has to assume that when the sun is visible it is always shining which may not be totally accurate. If the sun is low at dusk or dawn it isn't really shining, if it is behind a cloud it isn't really shining, and if you are wearing polarized sunglasses it isn't really shining so to define "the sun is shining" requires the definition of a number other words. Here at RTF we aim to over analyze almost everything including this rather simple statement.


Ah, now I think I understand. You're talking about factors. Clouds, sunglasses, horizons east and west, trees....all factors. The sun is technically always shining so looking at the factors that influence our perception of the sun's ability to shine is the key.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

2tall said:


> Greta, I think you are missing the very essence of GDG. It is the act of perverting ANY subject, be it silly or serious, from its intended thought. That someone chose to interject a serious thought into a silly discussion, just shows that they know the true nature of RTF!



But of course, you are correct! 

I guess I was in Stage 2--I will exile myself back to Stage 1, as I don't have the chutzpah to move forward today--too hot.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Sharon Potter said:


> Ah, now I think I understand. You're talking about factors. Clouds, sunglasses, horizons east and west, trees....all factors. The sun is technically always shining so looking at the factors that influence our perception of the sun's ability to shine is the key.


I am somewhat in awe of this.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

luvalab said:


> But of course, you are correct!
> 
> I guess I was in Stage 2--I will exile myself back to Stage 1, as I don't have the chutzpah to move forward today--too hot.


Please get the terminology correct, it is Phase 1 and Phase 2, if you must gobbledygook the thread be accurate or you could be exiled...;-)


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I think Doc Ed is punking us. Where is Bridget when you need her?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

kinda surprised that the Qui Chang trainer person hasnt made a cameo appearance


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> kinda surprised that the Qui Chang trainer person hasnt made a cameo appearance


When I last communicated with Qui Chang Trainer he was teaching transcendental meditation in a Tibetan monastery


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

When it's nice out, it's sunning. When the wind blows, it's winding.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think his petal clad "students" might have had something to do with him deciding to stay there.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

duk4me said:


> I think Doc Ed is punking us. Where is Bridget when you need her?


I was dodging freakin lightning bolts and no, the sun was most definitly (or would that be definitively) NOT shining


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

It means that you are privileged that you see this, that you can make choices about your day and your life. Choose wisely, and make the best of it...


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

The sun did shine so cold and the crows crowed "tooo whooo, tooo whooo".


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I think his petal clad "students" might have had something to do with him deciding to stay there.


 Yeah. I agree. And the petals are not very big.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

[QUOTEif i walk with my dog at heel into the dove field and place my stool by a lonely tree, it is one.
if i look for a round bale to sit beside, it is the other.][/QUOTE]

I think this could cause problems down the road. This lonely tree would attract visitors from all around. They would start to collect under the trwee for shade. Some one will end up stepping in your stool and a fight will break out resulting in our legislators re-thinking their position on buying and selling dogs. The stool tax will then be initiated after 60 days of legislative hearings. Only those who have a licence to carry stools under a lonely tree will be allowed out in the field. And to make sure your using only canine stools released by the owner of the dog in question,,the patriot act will insure that without a warrant they can enter your house at any time to force you or your wife to provide them with a valid stool. If the stool sample provided does not match the dna on profile you will be subject to a fine,,or up to 5 years in jail.

Pete


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I cannot see the sun today. It is overcast and my headlights are on. Heading over to judge the open at Buckeye. I guess it is a good thing I brought my flashlight?


----------

